# [ALL IN ONE] The HTC Thunderbolt Tool!



## trter10

Hello again, RootzWiki!

This tool is your all-in-one toolbox for the HTC Thunderbolt.

*With it, you can:*


S-OFF and Root
Unroot
Install 4ext recovery app to flash it
Boot menu: Reboot, Hot reboot, Reboot recovery, Reboot to fastboot, Reboot to hboot, Power off
Disable HTC OTA Updates
Run an ADB/Fastboot Command Prompt
Install Busybox via an app

*SCREENSHOT:
*









*CREDITS:*



> *ChainsDD - Superuser
> 
> *The Revolutionary team:
> Adam Glasgall, Joshua Wise, Koush Dutta, Kenny Millington, Eric
> Smaxwill, Michael Sullivan, 0xf4b, Ryan Pearl, Sen Verbrugge, Matt
> Mastracci, Matthew Fogle, Sebastion Krahmer, BumbleDroid, Scott
> Walker, attn1, Kevin Bruckert, and toastcfh - Revolutionary S-OFF
> 
> *The Revolutionary Team - ZergRush
> 
> *Kevin Bruckert (Agrabren) and #TeamWin - fre3vo exploit
> 
> *Koushik Dutta - ClockWorkMod recoveries
> 
> *TeamWin - TWRP recovery
> 
> *@MadMaxx82_xda on twitter - 4ext recovery & app
> 
> *TrueBlue_Drew @ XDA - Splash Flasher (Currently Unimplemented)
> 
> *AndroidGod -Being my official beta tester for the unrooter
> 
> *Goldfish - Foooood
> 
> *My fan - I got hot while making this ok?
> 
> *Zomboy & MonstercatMedia - For making the sick music I listened to while coding this
> 
> *HTC - They kinda like, made the phone.
> 
> *Me - Everything else was my original work. And because I'm a conceited jerk. ;P


*INSTRUCTIONS:
*
Run ThunderboltTool.exe, then run ThunderboltTool.bat in the folder you chose to extract to.

*READ THE README THAT POPS UP ON THE FIRST RUN AND FOLLOW ALL ITS DIRECTIONS!!!!*

*CHANGELOG:*

Changelog can be found here: https://github.com/trter10/Thunderbolt-Tool/blob/master/CHANGELOG.txt

*DOWNLOAD:*

http://goo.im/devs/trter10/ThunderboltTool.exe

MD5 is on download page.

ENJOY! [/SIZE]


----------



## DoctorZaius68

Nice job... I'll give it a try.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## bond32

Asked in the other forums, but just to confirm will this unroot and s-on from revolutionary root?


----------



## trter10

bond32 said:


> Asked in the other forums, but just to confirm will this unroot and s-on from revolutionary root?


yessir

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kidhudi

what does "unbrick menu" mean?


----------



## trter10

kidhudi said:


> what does "unbrick menu" mean?


its a feature that is coming soon, so that if you soft brick your phone there will be options to fix it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gambrel022

I would like to take this opportunity to say that I LOVE YOU. No, really... Like LUUUUV!!!

Thank you and EVERYONE who helped on this!


----------



## andarre

Question... Does this work in windows 8? I figured your screenshots are from 7 or vista, just wanted to make sure it would recognize the device and mount in adb in 8. Other than that, great job on this!!!


----------



## trter10

andarre said:


> Question... Does this work in windows 8? I figured your screenshots are from 7 or vista, just wanted to make sure it would recognize the device and mount in adb in 8. Other than that, great job on this!!!


it might, I have never tried it. Yeah they're screenshots from win7

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

Which step in the menu is root? Will this root a fully current updated stock tbolt?

Thanks fornall the work you are putting in for the community!


----------



## trter10

recDNA said:


> Which step in the menu is root? Will this root a fully current updated stock tbolt?
> 
> Thanks fornall the work you are putting in for the community!


There are different menus for rooted and unrooted. It auto detects. Its option 1 in the unrooted menu. Yep it will root ANY version.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grnlantern79

Even if I never find a reason to use this thank you for bringing it to the Thunderbolt very useful.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Stetsonaw

Awesome! Thanks for putting this together!!


----------



## trter10

Stetsonaw said:


> Awesome! Thanks for putting this together!!


thanks 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

Grnlantern79 said:


> Even if I never find a reason to use this thank you for bringing it to the Thunderbolt very useful.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


thanks 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andarre

trter10 said:


> it might, I have never tried it. Yeah they're screenshots from win7
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Thank you sir!!!


----------



## swade8

can i download this to my SD card, then run the batch file right from my phone, or do need a computer?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

swade8 said:


> can i download this to my SD card, then run the batch file right from my phone, or do need a computer?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


you need a computer

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

agreeing with Grnlantern - I hope I never have to root or unroot another Bolt, or god forbid unbrick this one...but thanks a million for this tool. your earlier root / unroot tools were a godsend when I got this replacement phone.

this should be stickied!


----------



## quickdraw86

I don't know if I'll ever have cause to use this tool, but thanks for making it trter. if I ever need to revert to stock or reroot, I'll give it a try!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

Who knows...maybe we'll have to unroot to get ics?
Does unroot install the latest rom/radios?


----------



## trter10

recDNA said:


> Who knows...maybe we'll have to unroot to get ics?
> Does unroot install the latest rom/radios?


it installs 2.11.605.9.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

recDNA said:


> Who knows...maybe we'll have to unroot to get ics?
> Does unroot install the latest rom/radios?


maybe, but I think there will be a rooted version up pretty quickly after a leak/ official release. I'm an optimist though, both on that and hope of a leak lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

gambrel022 said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to say that I LOVE YOU. No, really... Like LUUUUV!!!
> 
> Thank you and EVERYONE who helped on this!


hahahaha this made me laugh!


----------



## ocman

Used last night on my wifes tbolt. Had to use the soff no root option but it worked great! Flashed forever and the hot pink theme. She loves it.


----------



## wolfpac11

im trying to install the tool but for some reason i keep getting " It appears that you did not unzip the file correctly. Right click on the zip, and click extract all. Make sure " Show extracted files when complete" is selected. any idea?

Thank you.


----------



## trter10

Redownload and Try running the exe again

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon

Looks really promising...I'd like to download but the link is not working for me. Can somebody post a working link.


----------



## trter10

ThunderRootedDragon said:


> Looks really promising...I'd like to download but the link is not working for me. Can somebody post a working link.


 http://goo.im/devs/trter10/ThunderboltTool.exe

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gordo80

I root my phone using [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Revolutionary auto root. If I want to unroot my phone will this script work?[/background]


----------



## number5toad

yep


----------



## trter10

gordo80 said:


> I root my phone using [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Revolutionary auto root. If I want to unroot my phone will this script work?[/background]


yes

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon

trter10 said:


> http://goo.im/devs/t...derboltTool.exe
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Perfect. Dl'ed thanks for the quick reply....Big props for adding to the amazing deving for the TB...Sure I can agree that the TB is "old by modern standards" but the dev work is top notch, so much so that it's going to be hard to make the switch when my time comes....Thank you trter


----------



## tree5081

I have s-off but no root. How do i gain the root access? I feel like i'm missing a step.

Awesome Tool! Thanks


----------



## YtsejamHP

tree5081 said:


> I have s-off but no root. How to i gain the root access? I feel like i'm missing a step.
> 
> Awesome Tool! Thanks


I might be wrong, but I do believe you have root, as it's giving you the option (1) to "unroot" your device. =)


----------



## trter10

tree5081 said:


> I have s-off but no root. How do i gain the root access? I feel like i'm missing a step.
> 
> Awesome Tool! Thanks


use s-off but no root in the extras menu.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

YtsejamHP said:


> I might be wrong, but I do believe you have root, as it's giving you the option (1) to "unroot" your device. =)


s-off doesn't necessarily mean he has root, it just means that he can flash whatever he wants through the boot loader

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YtsejamHP

trter10 said:


> s-off doesn't necessarily mean he has root, it just means that he can flash whatever he wants through the boot loader
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Ohh I see. I was just going by the availability of the "unroot" option and figured if he didn't have root, it would say "root" instead. My mistake, but the more you know. =)

Mind if I ask then, why anyone would want S-Off without root? Is there a benefit?


----------



## trter10

YtsejamHP said:


> Ohh I see. I was just going by the availability of the "unroot" option and figured if he didn't have root, it would say "root" instead. My mistake, but the more you know. =)
> 
> Mind if I ask then, why anyone would want S-Off without root? Is there a benefit?


nobody would, its just an occasional error with the rooter

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YtsejamHP

trter10 said:


> nobody would, its just an occasional error with the rooter
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


All right cool. I'm still pretty new to all this, but I try to learn when I can. 
Your tool helped me unroot my t-bolt when I had to send it in, and root my new one. All phones should have something like this. =)


----------



## Maverick39

I just got a Thunderbolt and want to root it, do I have to do anything to run this?


----------



## trter10

Nope just follow the directions in the readme and you're good to go

Sent from my Jailbroken iPad 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick39

trter10 said:


> Nope just follow the directions in the readme and you're good to go
> 
> Sent from my Jailbroken iPad 3 using Tapatalk


ok I stuck the Thunderbolt in a folder and ran the tool and ran the bat that's all I have to do from now on? I just don't want to flub something up.


----------



## trter10

Maverick39 said:


> ok I stuck the Thunderbolt in a folder and ran the tool and ran the bat that's all I have to do from now on? I just don't want to flub something up.


yep that's it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick39

trter10 said:


> yep that's it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


COOL thanks for the quick responds.


----------



## Maverick39

I done it your root tool worked like a charm.

Thanks a bunch for this awesome tool!!!


----------



## DefTone

This tool did not root my Stock Thunderbolt. It installed Revolutionary Hboot with S-OFF and Revolutionary Recovery but it did not ROOT it. When it took me to the Revolutionary web page to download and install, the command prompt never asked me if I wanted to install CWM Recovery but I assume it did anyway cause it's installed. How do i get rooted now that I have Revolutionary Hboot w/ S-OFF and Revolutionary Recovery installed?

[EDIT] My bad, it was in the Extras Option! Thanks for the quick rooting process. Back in the day this was a long process and I hated doing it but now it's fast and simple! Thanks!


----------



## trter10

DefTone said:


> This tool did not root my Stock Thunderbolt. It installed Revolutionary Hboot with S-OFF and Revolutionary Recovery but it did not ROOT it. When it took me to the Revolutionary web page to download and install, the command prompt never asked me if I wanted to install CWM Recovery but I assume it did anyway cause it's installed. How do i get rooted now that I have Revolutionary Hboot w/ S-OFF and Revolutionary Recovery installed?


use s off but no root in the extras menu

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

Current Galaxy Nexus Fund: $81. Thanks to all my donators!


----------



## bat014

trter10 said:


> Current Galaxy Nexus Fund: $81. Thanks to all my donators!


 Excellent tool sir! Thanks!


----------



## trter10

bat014 said:


> Excellent tool sir! Thanks!


Thank you


----------



## brianburen

Well I just wanted to take the time to say thanks for a great tool! I never thought I'd have to use it, but my phone decided to take a bath on the 4th and i had to get it replaced. Took me 4-5 minutes tops to get my new Thunderbolt back to the way I had it!

Many many thanks!


----------



## trter10

brianburen said:


> Well I just wanted to take the time to say thanks for a great tool! I never thought I'd have to use it, but my phone decided to take a bath on the 4th and i had to get it replaced. Took me 4-5 minutes tops to get my new Thunderbolt back to the way I had it!
> 
> Many many thanks!


Awesome 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lonewulf

Will this tool work on a Linux OS, or do u have to be in Windows OS?

And will it work for ppl who rooted their phones the old orig method (like before revoluntionary, and the one click methods)

Thanks.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

Yep any rooting method, but windows only

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

I asked this over at android central but this forum seems to have more active posters so I thought I'd ask here too.....if you use the unroot tool to return to the old gb stock rom with s on will the phone then update to the newest ota on its own? If not will "check for updates" within the rom find and install the newest ota?


----------



## trter10

Yeah check for updates will take you to .19

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ei8htohms

I'm not having any luck with the download links (the original or the link posted on (what is for me) page 3 of the thread. Any help or advice?

Thank you!

_john


----------



## recDNA

trter10 said:


> Yeah check for updates will take you to .19
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Thanks...just in case we have to go back to stock to get ics I wanted to be sure.


----------



## dinger4u

When unrooting with this method will you lose all data as in like a factory reset? Which is the way most unrooting works.


----------



## trter10

dinger4u said:


> When unrooting with this method will you lose all data as in like a factory reset? Which is the way most unrooting works.


yes

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dinger4u

Thanks for the quick response. Looks to be an awesome tool. I have rooted and unrooted 3 or 4 times and I like the idea of being able to root and not lose my data. I wish that if a person was on a rooted stock rom that they then could unroot without losing all data. I don't know enough about the process but I enjoy all the different things I've been able to learn since having my TB. Again great work and when I'm able I hope to donate to your cause.


----------



## bond32

Excellent tool! used it for the first time last night to unroot in preparation for a replacement tbolt. Worked flawless


----------



## TehFlyingIndian

My guess is that I'm doing some completely noobish mistake, but I can't get the phone to connect. It stops at "Waiting for device connection," and every once in awhile the screen will flash but do nothing. Any ideas gentle internet folks?


----------



## trter10

TehFlyingIndian said:


> My guess is that I'm doing some completely noobish mistake, but I can't get the phone to connect. It stops at "Waiting for device connection," and every once in awhile the screen will flash but do nothing. Any ideas gentle internet folks?


try a different USB port and cable and make sure to follow the read me closely

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lpitrat

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I am getting an error..."It appears that you did not unzip the file correctly. Right click on the zip, and click extract all. Make sure " Show extracted files when complete" is selected," I've tried already redownloading it, but it still doesn't work.. Any ideas? Thanks[/background]


----------



## trter10

lpitrat said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I am getting an error..."It appears that you did not unzip the file correctly. Right click on the zip, and click extract all. Make sure " Show extracted files when complete" is selected," I've tried already redownloading it, but it still doesn't work.. Any ideas? Thanks[/background]


Try a different folder/location to run the exe

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lpitrat

trter10 said:


> Try a different folder/location to run the exe
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It's still not working







.. I downloaded the file, put the .exe in another folder, extracted it, ran the program and it's still giving me the error.


----------



## lpitrat

trter10 said:


> Try a different folder/location to run the exe
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Wait, never mind I got it to work after downloading the file a couple of times .


----------



## trter10

lpitrat said:


> Wait, never mind I got it to work after downloading the file a couple of times .


oh good glad you got it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thisismalhotra

I havent been on thunderbolt scene for a while bit IIRC the last official RUU was unrootable so we had to downgrade, will this tool work on latest OTA?


----------



## trter10

thisismalhotra said:


> I havent been on thunderbolt scene for a while bit IIRC the last official RUU was unrootable so we had to downgrade, will this tool work on latest OTA?


any software version

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timmer111

This tool looks really promissing but the link provided is not accesable for me through Google Chrome or Explorer. I've tried to access the link, http://goo.im/devs/trter10/ThunderboltTool.exe , through several different website to no avail. How can I obtain this .exe?!!!


----------



## roryschmitz

Hello,

I'm having trouble downloading. The DL link gives me a 404 timeout. Is there another mirror I can get this from?

Thanks!


----------



## trter10

I'm not able to mirror right now, but the site should be back up soon

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roryschmitz

trter10 said:


> I'm not able to mirror right now, but the site should be back up soon
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Looks like its back up now...thank you!


----------



## timmer111

Looks like it's back down now? The homepage loads but after a minute of trying to auto download a blank page loads instaed saying, "We are currently experiencing difficulties with one or more of our distribution servers. Please hang tight for this to get resolved".


----------



## scensorECHO

I'm just curious, but I have the Liquid Smooth ROM installed on my TB, and somehow even with my backup saved with ClockworkMod, it calculates an MD5 sum error when trying to rollback to the backup. I don't know how this happened but either way I'm trying to return my TB to stock ROM, factory settings, and unroot. Will this just unroot or will it literally rollback my TB to factory-right-out-of-the-box-settings?

If not could someone please point me in the right direction? The only articles I could find had download links that were dead. And have been for awhile.


----------



## trter10

scensorECHO said:


> I'm just curious, but I have the Liquid Smooth ROM installed on my TB, and somehow even with my backup saved with ClockworkMod, it calculates an MD5 sum error when trying to rollback to the backup. I don't know how this happened but either way I'm trying to return my TB to stock ROM, factory settings, and unroot. Will this just unroot or will it literally rollback my TB to factory-right-out-of-the-box-settings?
> 
> If not could someone please point me in the right direction? The only articles I could find had download links that were dead. And have been for awhile.


there's a way to fix that error if that's your reason for unroot, but if not yes this is a complete stock restore

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stevey5036

This tool is awesome, I was able to unroot completely and reroot in twenty minutes. Really a life saver. Thank you!!


----------



## Pancake

Thanks so much this helped me alot!


----------



## checho408

thanks this was very useful


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Just so that I'm sure. I'm rooted/ s-off running MIUI. I simply use the unroot tool and it'll take me back to stock s-on? No need to download a stock image or any crap like that?

Edit: Could not have been simpler..thank you for the great work.


----------



## Adrioid

It will download the Ruu file for you and put it on your SD Card.

Sent from my Thunderbolt!


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Adrioid said:


> It will download the Ruu file for you and put it on your SD Card.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt!


it sure did, super easy process. Bitter sweet, I sold my tbolt and will be shipping it in the morning..loved the phone while I had it. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## recDNA

Hi, any plans to update this tool when we get ics?


----------



## hallsie11

This saved my bacon. I will be donating when I get to my credit card.


----------



## hallsie11

went from saved bacon to toast. anybody had an issue with root not recognized but says rooted. So went to unroot and try again and things went to hell. Stuck in boot loop, can't mount sd card, and even though tool says unrooted, recovery still says s off in effect. Get halfway through unroot on tool and it sticks. Should I be doing something else to fix?


----------



## SlimShady

tree5081 said:


> I have s-off but no root. How do i gain the root access? I feel like i'm missing a step.
> 
> Awesome Tool! Thanks


(This is how I know to do it w/o the tool)
You'd have to flash a custom recovery thru ur s-off bootloader, flash superuser thru that custom recovery, and then boot up whatever rom u hav and install busybox from google play if ur rom doesn't alrdy have it. Or, I guess u cud use the tool to install busybox, it doesn't rly matter how u install busybox as long as u have superuser alrdy installed. S-off no root means u either have superuser, busybox, or both not installed.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimShady

Oh my god dude i love u where do u live il send my wife over jk im not married why the hell wud i get married big mistake I LOVE U THANK YOU!!!!

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimShady

What if I have a custom unlocked bootloader???

Then what???

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

SlimShady said:


> What if I have a custom unlocked bootloader???
> 
> Then what???
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


if you mean that you have the revolutionary bootloader... trter's tool can revert that to stock too.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## SlimShady

quickdraw86 said:


> if you mean that you have the revolutionary bootloader... trter's tool can revert that to stock too.
> 
> * Thunderbolt 4G *


I honestly don't know what I have. Its a custom bootloader that says unlocked at the top highlighted in pink. I flashed it when the 1st gb ruu's started coming out cuz chingy had figured out a way to flash ruu's without losing root. The custom bootloader bypasses the part of the ruu where it flashes the bootloader, and it works on all ruu's. I've been using it ever since. The progress bars aren't accurate at all when u flash stuff with it, but everything flashes fine w/o any issues. Revolutionary didn't even exist when I flashed this bootloader.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth

is there a mirror to this download i keep getting a page load error


----------



## quickdraw86

ef_n_dirtysouth said:


> is there a mirror to this download i keep getting a page load error


I hope trter won't mind, but I saw your post and tried the link with the same results. I tried multiple browsers and my laptop and got page error... Here's a mirror:

http://db.tt/PhtMQfnj

And an MD5 for the tool since it's intended for installation on a computer:

0f74bfb06f991394c78e482b7ffd596d

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## trter10

quickdraw86 said:


> I hope trter won't mind, but I saw your post and tried the link with the same results. I tried multiple browsers and my laptop and got page error... Here's a mirror:
> 
> http://db.tt/PhtMQfnj
> 
> And an MD5 for the tool since it's intended for installation on a computer:
> 
> 0f74bfb06f991394c78e482b7ffd596d
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


Yep i don't mind, thanks for mirroring!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

trter10 said:


> Yep i don't mind, thanks for mirroring!
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Good deal. No problem at all, glad to help!

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## CheetahHeel

Thanks for the mirror. Getting a replacement for my old one this week and would love to try this out for root/s-off and what not.


----------



## Rasher

I just used your program to unroot my phone because I could no longer get 4g service (amazing job on the program by the way). After downloading the firmware from Verizon I now have 4g again. What I want to know is if I root again will I maintain 4g service?


----------



## heath2805

Rasher said:


> I just used your program to unroot my phone because I could no longer get 4g service (amazing job on the program by the way). After downloading the firmware from Verizon I now have 4g again. What I want to know is if I root again will I maintain 4g service?


Rooting doesn't effect your radio. Your radio is what's picking up 4g.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rasher

When I originally rooted the phone I had to change the radio to an older radio. That's why I was asking. So if I root with this program I don't have to worry about that?


----------



## heath2805

Rasher said:


> When I originally rooted the phone I had to change the radio to an older radio. That's why I was asking. So if I root with this program I don't have to worry about that?


No worries, you can install any radio that you like once rooted.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rasher

Appreciate the help.


----------



## heath2805

Rasher said:


> Appreciate the help.


No prob, I've never used the specific tool, I used revolutionary to root back in Jan, but once you have S off and rooted, you can flash any radio in h-boot.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rasher

I also used Revolutionary around the same time. Yesterday I flashed a radio that I thought was a current one but it didn't give me 4g. It wasn't until I unrooted and updated the firmware today that I got 4g back. My concern now is that if I root again I will lose the radio I have now and end up only getting 3g service.


----------



## heath2805

Rasher said:


> I also used Revolutionary around the same time. Yesterday I flashed a radio that I thought was a current one but it didn't give me 4g. It wasn't until I unrooted and updated the firmware today that I got 4g back. My concern now is that if I root again I will lose the radio I have now and end up only getting 3g service.


No..you can always get the same exact radio your on now rooted. And besides that, I do believe rooting your phone will not change the radio you have right now. Usually when you except a OTA update with a locked bootloader, the firmware usually has an updated radio along with it. When your rooted, you can control the radio of your choice, if that makes any sense.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

I see what your saying though, when I used revolutionary I had to downgrade to 2.11.605.5 I think, and then unlock. When I downgraded I downgraded my radio as well. But once I was rooted I installed the latest radio and a rom built off a newer base.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rasher

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## winterwar

*
I just used this tool to root a Thunderbolt with the stock 2.11.605.19 that I picked up today. It worked flawlessly! Thanks trter!*


----------



## kon

I am trying to unroot my phone. When I use the program to unroot, it keeps asking if the file push correctly. My phone remains rooted even though I tried to unroot the phone three times with this program. Am I doing it wrong? Help please!


----------



## trter10

Did you have the numbers under the prompt?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimShady

Idk if this rly belongs here, but its a question about rooting. Can i use clockworkmod backups between phones? Let's say i made a backup of my current rom on my sdcard like how clockwork normally does, copied it onto my computer, and then unrooted my phone, gave it back to verizon, got a new thunderbolt, rooted it installed the same version of clockwork, copied the backup onto the new sdcard, and then restored? Or what I get 'md5 sum mismatch" or something like that? What if I kept my original sdcard and just sent back the phone? Does verizon even let u do that?

I'm not in this current situation right now, just wondering.

By the way i love the HTC Thunderbolt Tool 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sporty377

Is the download link working.....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kon

trter10 said:


> Did you have the numbers under the prompt?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Nope, I did not see numbers after the prompt. My phone just stays on the home screen.


----------



## trter10

SlimShady said:


> Idk if this rly belongs here, but its a question about rooting. Can i use clockworkmod backups between phones? Let's say i made a backup of my current rom on my sdcard like how clockwork normally does, copied it onto my computer, and then unrooted my phone, gave it back to verizon, got a new thunderbolt, rooted it installed the same version of clockwork, copied the backup onto the new sdcard, and then restored? Or what I get 'md5 sum mismatch" or something like that? What if I kept my original sdcard and just sent back the phone? Does verizon even let u do that?
> 
> I'm not in this current situation right now, just wondering.
> 
> By the way i love the HTC Thunderbolt Tool
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


nope if you use them between phones you will get a soft brick.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

kon said:


> Nope, I did not see numbers after the prompt. My phone just stays on the home screen.


charge only?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kon

trter10 said:


> charge only?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, my phone is on charged only. Am I supposed to mount it as a disk drive?


----------



## trter10

Nope, but what did it say under the prompt?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kon

trter10 said:


> Nope, but what did it say under the prompt?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It said:
"Did the file push correctly? (If it has random numbers you are ok. 1 - Yes 2 - No (If not, make sure Stay Awake is enabled and try again.)

Even when I pressed 1 and enter to start the process again. Nothing happens on my phone


----------



## trter10

Try a different usb port

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winterwar

SlimShady said:


> Idk if this rly belongs here, but its a question about rooting. Can i use clockworkmod backups between phones? Let's say i made a backup of my current rom on my sdcard like how clockwork normally does, copied it onto my computer, and then unrooted my phone, gave it back to verizon, got a new thunderbolt, rooted it installed the same version of clockwork, copied the backup onto the new sdcard, and then restored?


Yes, you can do that. I did it with a spare tbolt just last night and now I have two identical phones.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

winterwar said:


> Yes, you can do that. I did it with a spare tbolt just last night and now I have two identical phones.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


oh just reread I thoughy he meant like completely diff phones

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimShady

trter10 said:


> oh just reread I thoughy he meant like completely diff phones
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


What do u mean? I meant two different thunderbolts. Like, completely different thunderbolts. Did u think i meant different types of phones? Like a thunderbolt and a gnex?

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

SlimShady said:


> What do u mean? I meant two different thunderbolts. Like, completely different thunderbolts. Did u think i meant different types of phones? Like a thunderbolt and a gnex?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


yep like tbolt and gnex different

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ruinsofzach

Just wanted to say thanks to the dev. I just got a replacement bolt through insurance after tossing mine in the ocean, ha. The tool ran perfectly, and I was back to root and flashing cm in about 10 minutes.

thanks a lot for your work on this, it made my replacement process extremely easy!!!!!!


----------



## demonknight483

The tool seems to be stuck on checking for updates for a really long time for me, I extracted the program, and followed the readme steps. Is this supposed to take a long time?


----------



## trter10

demonknight483 said:


> The tool seems to be stuck on checking for updates for a really long time for me, I extracted the program, and followed the readme steps. Is this supposed to take a long time?


check op

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## demonknight483

OP? sorry I am new to this


----------



## demonknight483

I figured it out I can not get to drop box and thats what is causing the issue


----------



## trter10

demonknight483 said:


> I figured it out I can not get to drop box and thats what is causing the issue


right, and OP means original post

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

demonknight483 said:


> The tool seems to be stuck on checking for updates for a really long time for me, I extracted the program, and followed the readme steps. Is this supposed to take a long time?


Did you disable your firewall? One of the key things to trtr10s program is that some firewalls will block it because of how the exe file is packaged.


----------



## Tanium

demonknight483, on 23 August 2012 - 07:45 AM, said:
The tool seems to be stuck on checking for updates for a really long time for me, I extracted the program, and followed the readme steps. Is this supposed to take a long time?

Did you disable your firewall? One of the key things to trtr10s program is that some firewalls will block it because of how the exe file is packaged.

Setting up my old thunderbolt for my son.
Same issue, but I'm under the impression that this tool is offline until
Monday or Tuesday do to a drop box storage withdraw exceed issue.
Please correct me if I'm wrong, because we are waiting unit then and it blows lol


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

Well, if anyone is okay with it and if Trtr10 is alright with it, I can host it as a torrent file on my server.


----------



## trter10

It sticks at updating due to Dropbox disabling me.
It should be back on 8/25


----------



## Tanium

trter10 said:


> It sticks at updating due to Dropbox disabling me.
> It should be back on 8/25


Thanks trter worked like silk


----------



## miller6386

Is there anyway to use this without Internet access? I am swapping my bolts out in the next day or so and the only internet access I have is through my wifi Tether...... I have an extra 4g sim also..... Anyway I can cheat this to root the new one??


----------



## trter10

You can tether because it only needs internet when the tool starts

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

You can tether because it only needs internet when the tool starts

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miller6386

Great tool!! Just uprooted a bolt to send it back this thing is fool proof. Thank you so much. Now to study up on rooting my s3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kris07

Just wanted to give you my thanks and let you know this saved me from a bootloop caused by ICS shenanigans.


----------



## sofly

This is a great utility - I would love to see this available to OSX & Linux users. What language is this written in and would you be interested in seeing it ported to UNIX (by myself)?


----------



## trter10

sofly said:


> This is a great utility - I would love to see this available to OSX & Linux users. What language is this written in and would you be interested in seeing it ported to UNIX (by myself)?


if you can that'd be great! Its in batch though =/

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sofly

trter10 said:


> if you can that'd be great! Its in batch though =/


You're just using the android sdk, right? If so, I'd love to chat with you and we should be able to port it  Having this available as both Win & Unix would be super cool.


----------



## trter10

sofly said:


> You're just using the android sdk, right? If so, I'd love to chat with you and we should be able to port it  Having this available as both Win & Unix would be super cool.


I'm using the sdk and quite a few windows specific commands (AFAIK) and a lot of Unix commands from Cygwin ;P

Feel free to add me on gtalk and/or look at the github all info is in OP

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

For those that haven't checked the OP lately, trter has opted to take his all-in-one htc thunderbolt tool elsewhere







Trter will still be supporting this on the forums listed in the OP though.


----------



## andarre

quickdraw86 said:


> For those that haven't checked the OP lately, trter has opted to take his all-in-one htc thunderbolt tool elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trter will still be supporting this on the forums listed in the OP though.


Good, this place sucks anyway...


----------



## quickdraw86

andarre said:


> Good, this place sucks anyway...


My personal experience here has been positive. I understand trter's decision, and will miss seeing him around here. Trter is very helpful and has become quite a developer. I will continue to follow his work elsewhere.


----------



## trter10

quickdraw86 said:


> My personal experience here has been positive. I understand trter's decision, and will miss seeing him around here. Trter is very helpful and has become quite a developer. I will continue to follow his work elsewhere.


 it was at first for me, then kinda went downhill

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

trter10 said:


> it was at first for me, then kinda went downhill
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


Yeah but your always around when someone needs help. You definitely contribute a great deal to the community trter. And I'll still follow you @ the other place too lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

heath2805 said:


> Yeah but your always around when someone needs help. You definitely contribute a great deal to the community trter. And I'll still follow you @ the other place too lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


if anyone needs help I will assist but I really just wanted to make a statement with this. It won't come back here In the foreseeable future though

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jday8480

I'm trying to use this to root my TB, this would be my first root of any device. i want to use it for tethering, but i have followed all the steps and it just has the black box saying "updating....." Everything I'm reading says rooting is extremely easy, but it sure doesn't seem that way. Could someone please tell me what to try and what i might be doing wrong. Sorry for being a noob.


----------



## polish23

jday8480 said:


> I'm trying to use this to root my TB, this would be my first root of any device. i want to use it for tethering, but i have followed all the steps and it just has the black box saying "updating....." Everything I'm reading says rooting is extremely easy, but it sure doesn't seem that way. Could someone please tell me what to try and what i might be doing wrong. Sorry for being a noob.


having the same problem as above


----------



## quickdraw86

polish23 said:


> having the same problem as above


if you're using a compatible computer, installed the tool to its own folder, ran the .bat file, and are still having issues, i suggest that you visit and post in trter's XDA thread. trter fully supports his tool on the various sites he has posted it to as well, but has left rootzwiki.

hope that helps.


----------



## trter10

This version works but is beta http://www.github.com/trter10/thunderbolt-tool/zipball/master

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

WHAT IS UP LADIES AND GENTLEMEN it is currently 2:20 AM and the ThunderboltTool v1.0.0 IS *DONE*     

Months of hard work have finally paid off! The new version brings: 


> -Made EVERYTHING compatible with recovery mode!!!
> (This does not include the recovery menu sadly)
> -Made 4eXT the "standard" recovery!!!
> -****COMING SOON****: Redid the entire recovery
> menu, now has many
> functions like backup, restore, and install.
> -Detects if su binary is or non-existent and gets
> version
> -Gets android version for menu
> -Phone not connected and waiting for recovery
> prompts no longer flicker
> -Redid unrooter screen
> -Many text edits in rooter
> -Removed exit options from menus, simply hit enter
> on the main menu to exit
> -Auto detects correct push of Stock RUU in unrooter
> -No "error: device not found" if the phone is not
> connected on tool startup
> -No "error: device not found" on some "Waiting for
> recovery"s.
> -The word enter is no longer capatilized.
> -Gets zip.exe and A .bat that packages the logs in
> a folder
> -Added stability to make sure files are not corrupt
> -Cleaned up the code a lot with FOR /F
> -Many edits to menus
> -An erroneous key input in a menu no longer crashes
> the tool
> -Startup is cleaner
> -Now sets PATH to C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32 at startup to
> avoid any "'XX' is not recognized as an internal
> or external command, operable program or batch
> file." errors. But I run SETLOCAL so I don't mess
> with the user's real path settings
> -Can now detect a phone in fastboot but has no
> major functionality as of yet
> -Now starts revolutionary website in default
> browser (Fixes not found error IE is disabled)
> -Opens BusyBox app by Stephen (Stericson)
> (pname:stericson.busybox) rather than manually
> installing busybox
> -Checks for leaked ICS radios and if they are found
> downgrades user to older ones
> -Waits for a full boot if the phone is in the boot
> process
> -Fixed bug where some redirects to %log% would wipe
> out the entire log
> -Reset tool option in extras menu


You guys should never have an issue with the tool again! (If you do, contact me! I'm always open to help!)

I hope you guys enjoy it!

I have updated the file at the main download link. By the way, we have reached OVER 9000 DOWNLOADS!!!!!!!

You guys rock.

As soon as i can scrap up $35 (I'm $35 short







), I'll be moving on to the nexus 4, but the tbolt will definitely stay on my desk








 If you'd like to help me out with that, I'd love you forever  


*WOOHOO!*


----------



## z71kris

quick question, I went to use this today, and it has been "updating" for over an hour now, should I stop it, and down the new one, or just let it update?

*edit, this is only the second time I have used this tool.


----------



## trter10

z71kris said:


> quick question, I went to use this today, and it has been "updating" for over an hour now, should I stop it, and down the new one, or just let it update?
> 
> *edit, this is only the second time I have used this tool.


updated to fix error, redownload from OP.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## z71kris

trter10 said:


> updated to fix error, redownload from OP.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


I got it, thanks for the easy tool man!


----------



## recDNA

I have a friend who is interested in rooting his tbolt. Is all the software and support for this tool still available? I used the old method so I just want to make sure this is fully operational before sending him the link. Thanks.


----------



## trter10

recDNA said:


> I have a friend who is interested in rooting his tbolt. Is all the software and support for this tool still available? I used the old method so I just want to make sure this is fully operational before sending him the link. Thanks.


yep

Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mystakilla

This tool worked fantastically!!!!!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## otter

How long should it take to unroot? It's been writing RUU to SD card for 15 minutes

Edit my bad. I now have it in charge only

Worked flawlessly to unroot. the only thing I'd add would be to put it in charge only mode

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrRootzNoob

Hey, do you have plans to include the ICS update to the tool?


----------



## MrRootzNoob

Okay the tool isn't working for me. A few days ago, the OTA kept one trying to update but because my phone was rooted, it didn't work. So I went ahead and unrooted manually, I WISH I KNEW THIS TOOL WAS AVAILABLE AT THE TIME. The unroot tutorial took me back to froyo... now the ICS updated doesn't even come. I then tried using your tool, but keep getting the "unsuccessful" try pulling battery and try again. Any ideas?


----------



## HTC Mike

i keep getting stuck at Waiting for full boot....


----------



## cyborg03

Didn't see a response or missed it. Does anyone know if I can root with ics ?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

cyborg03 said:


> Didn't see a response or missed it. Does anyone know if I can root with ics ?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Read this :

http://forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php/1923-Restore-S-OFF-after-the-ICS-OTA-Update?p=67914#post67914


----------



## Faudyen

Can you unroot straight from a custom ROM or do I need to install a stock/rooted rom first?


----------



## Nitin Batra

any word on support for Win 8? or an alternative for win 8 users?

need to return my cm7 device to stock

thanks in advance!!


----------



## trter10

Thought I'd give you guys an update. I bought and received received a replacement thunderbolt and now can finish testing v1.1.0 of the tool (Which supports ICS!). Hopefully this will conclude tomorrow and I will be able to publish it. I update XDA the most, so if you want to know the latest you can check the thread there.




Nitin Batra said:


> any word on support for Win 8? or an alternative for win 8 users?
> 
> need to return my cm7 device to stock
> 
> thanks in advance!!


It works on Windows 8, as my main Machine has it.


----------



## recDNA

trter10 said:


> Thought I'd give you guys an update. I bought and received received a replacement thunderbolt and now can finish testing v1.1.0 of the tool (Which supports ICS!). Hopefully this will conclude tomorrow and I will be able to publish it. I update XDA the most, so if you want to know the latest you can check the thread there.
> 
> 
> It works on Windows 8, as my main Machine has it.


What's up?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## rmal75

The wife finally got a real phone, Galaxy S4 so now I want to put a custom ROM on her old TB. She took all the latest OTA update and is running ICS 4.0.4. I recall reading that I would have to downgrade to the old firmware to root, is this still the case or will this tool work? If I have to downgrade to root can someone point me in the right direction so I can read how to do that? Thanks in advance!


----------



## quickdraw86

rmal75 said:


> The wife finally got a real phone, Galaxy S4 so now I want to put a custom ROM on her old TB. She took all the latest OTA update and is running ICS 4.0.4. I recall reading that I would have to downgrade to the old firmware to root, is this still the case or will this tool work? If I have to downgrade to root can someone point me in the right direction so I can read how to do that? Thanks in advance!


I'm not sure of the status or availability of the ICS root tool, trter was testing a new version that would work on ICS, but i'm not sure of whether there is a working beta up on his XDA thread of the same name or not. You can try the method Scotty posted, it's a bit complicated, but it works:

http://androidforums.com/thunderbolt-all-things-root/689221-how-downgrade-root-ics.html


----------

